# Castellanizar gentoo (solucionado)

## Noss

Al final de mi /etc/profile tengo esto

```

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LANGUAGE="es_ES.utf8"

export LC_ALL

export LANG

export LANGUAGE

```

al final de mi ~/.bashrc tengo esto

```

export LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="C"

```

en /etc/locales.gen tentgo esto

```

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

en /etc/rc.conf tengo esto

```

KEYMAP="es euro2?

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16?

```

En ~/.Xdefaults

```

xterm*font: 7x13euro

```

en /etc/make.conf

```

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es"

y la USE nls

```

mi /etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LANGUAGE="es_ES.utf8"

```

cuando ejecuto locale en una terminal obtengo esto

```

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

El kernel tambien lo tengo bien compilado para dar soporte a utf y todo lo demas como indica el wiki y la documentacion oficial. El problema esta que el teclado sigue sin funcionar en castellano aunque TODOS los programas bajo gnome estan en Castellano. Pero si por ejemplo quiero poner poner el s'imbolo de cerrar parentesis me sale esto ( o el de de cerrar interrogacion y sale este _. Esto me sucede tanto bajo gnome como en modo terminal

Si alguno me puede indicar donde esta el error... Otra cosa es que con el usuario normal que uso no puedo reiniciar el sistema ni apagarlo desde gnome.. Es que hay que tenerlo en algun grupo especial para que pueda apagar la maquina?.

Un saludo y mil gracias

----------

## Txema

La que tienes liada... yo empezaría por borrar todo lo que sobra:

```
/etc/profile -> (ahí no hay absolutamente nada de los locales, modifica los archivos que ya existen para ello)

~/.bashrc -> (innecesario a menos que vayas a poner un local distinto para el usuario)

/etc/locales.gen -> (no creo que sea buena idea tener un mismo alias (es_ES@euro) apuntando a dos locales totalmente distintos)

/etc/rc.conf -> (eso va en /etc/conf.d/keymaps y /etc/conf.d/consolefont respectivamente)

/etc/make.conf -> (LANG no pinta nada ahí)

```

Y finalmente:

```
/etc/env.d/02locale

A ver, si aquí pones es_ES.utf8 es porque este alias existe, pero si miramos en tu locale.gon, NO existe, aunque si tienes es_ES.UTF-8 que es el que tienes que usar. Debería quedar así:

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

Saludos.

----------

## Noss

 *Txema wrote:*   

> La que tienes liada... yo empezaría por borrar todo lo que sobra:
> 
> ```
> /etc/profile -> (ahí no hay absolutamente nada de los locales, modifica los archivos que ya existen para ello)
> 
> ...

 

Antes que nada gracias por tu rapida respuesta. ya he quitado todo lo que sobraba o estaba donde no iba... voy a reinicar y os cuento. Por cierto si alguno sabe si hay que anadir o hacer algo especial para que mi usuario normal pueda reiniciar o apagar la maquina. Un saludo y gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto si alguno sabe si hay que anadir o hacer algo especial para que mi usuario normal pueda reiniciar o apagar la maquina. Un saludo y gracias

 

Agrega tu nombre de usuario al grupo wheel en el archivo /etc/group

----------

## ensarman

lo de apaga la maquina como usario comun es una buena pregunta, si ponemos nuestro usuario como wheel, podremos apagar la PC con el usuario sudo, o hacer uso de su, pero de esas 2 formas el que hace el apagado es el usuario root no un usuario normal

----------

## Noss

El usuario ya lo tenia agregado al grupo wheel, pero aun asi no puedo apagar el pc desde gnome con el... Eso si, si abro una terminal puede hacer su y ganar privilegios de root, y apagar co el shutdown -h now....

/etc/profile

```

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_ALL

export LANG

export LANGUAGE

```

/etc/locale.gen

```

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="es euro2"

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C

```

si pongo locale obtengo

```

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

```

Bueno creo que he hecho todos los cambios que me habia dicho Txema, y ahora tengo las terminales reales castellanizadas, gnome, castellanizado, pero el teclado bajo gnome sigue yendome mal y no corresponde muchas teclas con el simbolo que tienen... Las terminales bajo gnome mas de lo mismo, el teclado sigue sin corresponder a los simbolos de las teclas...

Mi teclado es un qwerty normal tipico de creo que 102 teclas... Creo recordar que hay que modificar el Xorg.conf algo para el teclado?.. Voy a seguir buscando 

un saludo y mil gracias

P.D.: Mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyborad"

        Option      "XkbRules"          "xorg"

        Option      "XkbRules"          "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout"         "es"

EndSection

```

He cambiado 

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="es euro2"

 

por

KEYMAP="-u es"

```

pero sigue sin solucionarse

----------

## Noss

Bueno todo solucionado, me dan ganas de abofetearme.... Lo que me faltaba era instalar la disposicioń del teclado bajo gnome en el panel de configuración.....

si es que a veces nos ahogamos en un charco... 

Buenos muchas gracias a todos, espero volver a leernos

un saludo

----------

## Txema

Te recomiendo que borres todo esto de tu /etc/profile

```
LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8" 

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8" 

LANGUAGE="es_ES.UTF-8" 

export LC_ALL 

export LANG 

export LANGUAGE
```

Ahí no debería haber nada de eso y además estás forzando LC_ALL y LC_COLLATE que no es buena idea  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## AnFe

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Bueno todo solucionado, me dan ganas de abofetearme.... Lo que me faltaba era instalar la disposicioń del teclado bajo gnome en el panel de configuración.....
> 
> si es que a veces nos ahogamos en un charco... 
> 
> Buenos muchas gracias a todos, espero volver a leernos
> ...

 

Creo que el problema es de hal. Tienes que configurar tu teclado con un fichero .fdi en /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ tal que así:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Si no, sólo te irá en español en gnome.

Un saludo

----------

## JotaCE

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Bueno todo solucionado, me dan ganas de abofetearme....
> 
> un saludo

 

jajajaja.... dejame yo te afobeteo!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Noss

Es que claro tenía el anterior pc (con gentoo, claro), perfecto y como no estoy todos los días intalando gentoos, ni gnomes pues se me pasan boberías por alto.... De hecho ya ni recuerdo cuántos años sin cambiar tenía la gentoo en el otro pc.... Espero que con este me pase igual, pues cuando todo esté como me gusta ya lo dejo quiero, tan solo instalo versiones nuevas de los progromas, librerías etc. y algún que otro programa que vaya necesitando, por lo que el sistema difícilmente se corremperá

Un saludo y no me abofetees tan fuerte   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

